# hugely bored any plans for the evening?



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

It's just afternoon and i think i am ready to kill myself with boredom? Is anyone doing anything interesting? I can't face the prospect of having the cleaner sweep me off my feet.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Look at my location.....


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Anshuman,

Wait till mid August, I might give you a holler.


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thanks Maverick*



maverick3981 said:


> Anshuman,
> 
> Wait till mid August, I might give you a holler.


Appreciate your kind and generous offer Maverick
. Since August is just about a hop, skip and jump away, I suppose I can wait. Is there anyone else who's not as busy as Maverick?


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I aint no busy. Just waiting to finish some chores here in India and fly to dubai. Where do you stay in Dubai?


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

im bored this weekend, i fancy a wonder around dubai mall, maybe a drink or a coffee in that souky place across the lake? nothing major, anyone fancy?


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> I aint no busy. Just waiting to finish some chores here in India and fly to dubai. Where do you stay in Dubai?


Discovery Gardens... tell me when you are back


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Anshuman,

I am reaching on 14th friday, maybe can meet once i am settled back. Right now I am staying in Golden Sands, Bur Dubai. Need to shift soon. Drop me an email, I would like to know how much a studio appt is worth at DG?


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> Hi Anshuman,
> 
> I am reaching on 14th friday, maybe can meet once i am settled back. Right now I am staying in Golden Sands, Bur Dubai. Need to shift soon. Drop me an email, I would like to know how much a studio appt is worth at DG?


Getting cheaper by the minute you can get a studio for 35K. Drop me a mail on [email[/email] whenever you are back


----------

